# Hunter Irrigation System



## BruceAlmighty22 (May 12, 2021)

I currently have a Hunter - XC600I - 6-Station Indoor Controller that was installed by the builder a couple years ago, but I would love to have something that I can control from my phone. I wanted to get this communities opinion on the best route I should go. I'm an accountant, not an electrician, so hopefully it's something fairly easy to install.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

BruceAlmighty22 said:


> I currently have a Hunter - XC600I - 6-Station Indoor Controller that was installed by the builder a couple years ago, but I would love to have something that I can control from my phone. I wanted to get this communities opinion on the best route I should go. I'm an accountant, not an electrician, so hopefully it's something fairly easy to install.


I would say Rachio is the crowd favorite.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I started out with the small B-Hyve (available & in stock on my local Home Depot shelf) just to play with and see what features I like/want/need in a "smart" controller , and have since transitioned to the Rachio. If you're just looking for wi-fi controller access then that B-Hyve at $80 should suffice. But if you want a system that can anticipate rain events and calculate ideal next-watering times based on evapotranspiration rates and the like, then the Rachio is a step or two above. It takes time to dial these settings in though so make sure it's something you care about. But for simple on/off app access and basic rain sensing/delay functions that BHyve was enough.



Quick EDIT: As for the install, it's a bit like hanging a picture. You need to drill holes in the wall to hold the controller up and then a quick transfer of the wires from your old controller (take a picture first so you don't change the valve assignment).


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

I just installed my rachio last night. I don't have my zone audits setup so I'm just using the fixed schedule but this thing is pretty sweet. The 12 zone model is currently on sale at costco.

https://www.costco.com/rachio-3-smart-sprinkler-controller,-12-zone.product.100481393.html


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I purchased a gen1 16 zone Rachio on ebay for under $60 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

If you're looking for continuity of manufacturer, I have a Hunter PHC 600 which pairs via the Hydrawise app. I'm happy with the setup; apparently not as controllable/in-depth as some others, but it does what I need, when I need.


----------

